# M6 rpm



## eloyra (Feb 20, 2010)

A little hole on the rpm gauge of my e24 m6 and inside the hole it shows 13 , anyone knows what that number is for ,,


----------



## 6 Brit (Jan 19, 2009)

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=152


----------

